# Which email anti-spam solution ?

## lalebarde

Hello,

I have read probably most of the posts and howto on the subject :

HOWTO: qmail vpopmail courier-imap qmail-scanner (02/2007) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539101-highlight-opera+email+password.html

HOWTO Spam Filtering with DSPAM and Postfix http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Spam_Filtering_with_DSPAM_and_Postfix

HOWTO Spam Filtering with Spamdyke in front of Qmail http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Spam_Filtering_with_Spamdyke_in_front_of_Qmail

Qmail Anti-Spam Configuration http://gentoo-wiki.com/Qmail_Anti-Spam_Configuration

HOWTO: qmail vpopmail courier-imap qmail-scanner (12/2006) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527246.html

Mail centralization on personal computer http://kikhome.net/?p=4

qmail Anti-Spam HOWTO http://www.chrishardie.com/tech/qmail/qmail-antispam.html

But I am a bit lost   :Crying or Very sad:  since the solutions presented are for networks. Moreover, the topic is not so clear for me   :Crying or Very sad: .

Could some one synthesis   :Idea:  the functionalities required to make it (just in 1 or 2 lines of text, no more), and list the possible software for each functionality ?

In my case, I have a single PC, and don't want to install apache.What would be a good solution for me ?

My understanding at this point is that :

I have to settle an intermediate email server between my email client and the outside (my provider email server)

I should configure this email server to retrieve and suppress emails from/at my provider email server

I should put between my email server and my email client some filters : dspam, spamassassin, spamdyke (those three woks with different strategies)

qmail eases it as a workflow and I should install it.

I should configure my emal client to let emails on my server and to fetch emails from there, and not anymore from my provider email server (so as to be able to use different clients, or change easily) - but to delete emails on my server when I delete them at my email client.

What about folder hierarchy between my client and my server ? Is it ok ?

----------

## a.b.

Kmail can integrate various spam filters, among others bogofilter which requires no configuration, just training. Thunderbird has an integreated filter.

----------

## lalebarde

Thank you. I already use a client that filters spams, but I still get 10 to 15 spams undetected. I think I am going to try to set a server with several different filters : Spamassassin, DSPAM, ...

I will post my results here.

----------

## Aquiles

 *a.b. wrote:*   

> Kmail can integrate various spam filters, among others bogofilter which requires no configuration, just training. Thunderbird has an integreated filter.

 

I've been using bogofilter with Kmail for a long time and the results are not as good as I would like. I mean, it marks a lot of legitimate mails as being spam with more than 99% probability. And when I say a lot I mean *a lot*. And when I say "legitimate" I mean a simple mail with a paragraph of text talking about what are we going to do next sunday, with no comments about sex, penis enlargement or orgasm techniques whatsoever.

I don't know whether I should configure something or what. Of course when a legitimate message is marked as being spam I correct it in order to train the filter, but let's say that the filter doesn't seem to be too eager to learn...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anybody with a different experience? Is there any way to really make it learn something?

----------

## pilla

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## magic919

I use DSPAM and Postfix.  Can't really justify using SpamAssassin when DSPAM works so well.

----------

## ScarletPimpFromHell

I second that magic919 !

I've got the company email split across two boxes. Postfix & Dspam on the Internet facing server moving "cleansed" mail to a Cyrus IMAPd server. My users and myself have a 96% average on the spam filtering efficiency.

BTW is the 919 in your nic a 919 big bore fireblade by ant chance ?

----------

## magic919

 *ScarletPimpFromHell wrote:*   

> I second that magic919 !
> 
> I've got the company email split across two boxes. Postfix & Dspam on the Internet facing server moving "cleansed" mail to a Cyrus IMAPd server. My users and myself have a 96% average on the spam filtering efficiency.
> 
> BTW is the 919 in your nic a 919 big bore fireblade by ant chance ?

 

Funny you should say that.  It came about when I had a Honda Hornet with a Fireblade-derived 919cc engine.  Well spotted!  And in view of where you are from you'll probably appreciate that I drive an HSV GTO these days  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

my setup is a bit old, dunno if you should do the same unless you're a glutton for punishment

all i use is

-postfix checks a singular RBL (cbl.abuseat.org - let the flame ware commence!) 

-postfix checks policyd 1.0

-postfix lastly dumps to maia-mailguard (which, badly needs a UI overhaul) 

I've not looked at dspam in ages, cant speak as to its effectiveness. 

have no problems using SA, very comfortable writing my own checks. 

not a high volume system, maybe 2k messages a day, but the results are tolerable, and maia lets users tweak settings to their own liking 

cant type any more, carpal tunnel...but yeah, that's my rig

(Berkshire....heh...just moved home from Reading - Slough's bastard son. Seems I picked the ugliest town in the county)

----------

## ScarletPimpFromHell

 *magic919 wrote:*   

>  *ScarletPimpFromHell wrote:*   I second that magic919 !
> 
> I've got the company email split across two boxes. Postfix & Dspam on the Internet facing server moving "cleansed" mail to a Cyrus IMAPd server. My users and myself have a 96% average on the spam filtering efficiency.
> 
> BTW is the 919 in your nic a 919 big bore fireblade by ant chance ? 
> ...

 

Holy SH... a blade engine in a HORNET ! HAHA that would be like being fired out of an RPG !!!   :Twisted Evil:  You would have to be nailed to the seat   :Shocked: .

I had a 97 blade for 5 years. In 2002 it finally scared me into buying something a little more sane. Now I straddle a '02 gixer.    :Razz: 

----------

